# A deadly embrace



## OzPhoto (Jul 26, 2010)

I was trying to catch of shot of the male brown lynx spider when it was attacked by a female elegant lynx spider. I thought the fight would have been evenly matched but the female took little time in dispatching the unfortunate male.  I know these lynx spiders aren't afraid to take on large prey but this was the first time I've seen one kill another spider of equal size.


----------



## iRay808 (Jul 26, 2010)

NIIIIICCEEE.. but are they trying to kill eachother? or are they mating? cant really tell cuz they blend in so well with the background


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

Great series! Lighting is perfect.


----------



## Slaphead (Jul 26, 2010)

iRay808 said:


> NIIIIICCEEE.. but are they trying to kill eachother? or are they mating? cant really tell cuz they blend in so well with the background



Spiders tend to mate quite quickly, and don't really indulge much in pillow talk, especially the males as if they hang around too long they tend to become a quick snack for the female. As indeed this poor devil appears to have become. Afraid to say there is definitely  a lot of fang action going there.

Great sequence of shots there.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jul 26, 2010)

iRay808 said:


> NIIIIICCEEE.. but are they trying to kill eachother? or are they mating? cant really tell cuz they blend in so well with the background



They really blend into the background well, their camouflage is truly remarkable.  I didn't even seen the Elegant Lynx spider until it sprung onto the other one.  She has definitely killed it as I slowly watched it go lifeless as I was taking shots.  She has dug her fangs right into the thorax.  I was quite a skillful take down. 



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great series! Lighting is perfect.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Slaphead said:


> iRay808 said:
> 
> 
> > NIIIIICCEEE.. but are they trying to kill eachother? or are they mating? cant really tell cuz they blend in so well with the background
> ...



Good point and I had considered that, but I wasn't sure if they were mating as they seem like two different species of lynx spider.  The female did have a nest near the site so it may have been a defensive action.  What ever the reason, the male didn't last very long in the fight.  It was a blur of legs for about five seconds, then he just hung in her jaws and went limp.  Who would even know!


----------

